
Show HN: Digital Gift for Programmers Day - w1nter
https://hacker.gifts/products/space-invaders
======
canada_dry
It was an intriguing enough concept to get to me their website... but then not
enough of a hook.

Perhaps having a complete example - i.e. one page walkthough for an example
experience (w/ clues and solutions) - would be helpful.

